

What to do in Seattle? - tectonic

I'm visiting Seattle today and tomorrow, what sorts of interesting hackery stuff is there to do in this town?
======
ridertech
check out upcoming...
[http://upcoming.yahoo.com/search/?type=events&rt=1&q...](http://upcoming.yahoo.com/search/?type=events&rt=1&q=&loc=seattle)

Maybe the 2008 International Aerospace Art Exhibition?
<http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/1024661/>

------
mnemonik
I don't know about hackery, but the pike place market is still pretty awesome.

~~~
tectonic
Yea, just went there - was awesome!

------
Ben65
Space Needle, of course, and over by the Space Needle is Paul Allen's
"Experience Music Project" that is really cool.

